# Richmond 5 speed install question



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

My '65 GTO currently has a super T-10 4-speed wide ratio and is coupled to a 3.08 geared posi rear end. Taking off in first gear is very slow and kinda sucks driving in town. I have been told to lower my gearing to at least a 3.55 or better. I drive on the freeway a lot so I do not want to do that. I know someone who would sell me a Richmond 5 speed and shifter for $700 complete. That would give me a 3.28 first gear compared to 2.64 first in the ST-10 and I am sure it would help out a lot. My question is will it fit without floor pan/ tunnel modification? How about where the shifter sits, do I need to re-locate the "porch"? And lastly, how about the trans cross member? Do I just slide it back and drill holes? This would be a great solution to my problem and is cheaper than buying a new posi carrier/ gear set/ bearing kit for the rearend and I will still be able to keep my low RPM's on the freeway. Thanks for any input guys.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Check these out:

Which 5 Speed? - PY Online Forums

Doug Nash / Richmond 5 speed install - PY Online Forums

Rick


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Classic Goat + 5 speed trans FTW.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget a multi-disc clutch and hydraulic throw out bearing!


----------



## PontiacDave (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey Koppster thanks for the links, great information. I offered the guy $600 and he took it so now out comes the ST-10 and in goes the 5 speed. Turns out it is a Doug Nash 4+1 version. Kinda funny how I paid more for my current 4 speed and shifter/ linkage than I did for the Doug Nash. I can hardly wait to drive it after I am done to see how much better it will take off from a stop light. Now I just gotta figure out how to get the shifter in the stock location to work with the console...Hmmm. I already planned for a Centerforce Dual Friction clutch but am unclear as to why I need a hydraulic throw out bearing..I've never done this swap or even seen it done so I really have no clue. I need to do some more researching before I attempt the swap.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave, You don't NEED it. It just eliminates the 'Z' bar and clutch rod, and fork. It is a simple system, smooth and efficent. Keisler has some info, and a kit.:cheers


----------

